# Moka yield question



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Another moka question... Apologies!

Anyway, I use a rhinowares hand grinder 3 - 4 clicks from zero (used 4 mostly, today tried 3) to grind 30g beans, which just about fills the filter level (maybe room for a couple more grams?). The bottom of the pot (a whittards one I got from a charity shop!) holds 300ml water (weighed).

Using this set up and quenching the heat as soon as spluttering starts, I get a yield of 104g coffee, with 140g water left in the chamber. Does this seem right? If so, what size pot is it (for replacement parts).

100g of (admittedly delicious, unburnt) coffee is great for two decent sized lattes in regular sized mugs (50g coffee with 150-200g foamed hot milk) and the taste is great - the rave fudge blend is suitably fudgey, especially as aftertaste. So I'm not disappointed, merely curious as to what I have and whether it is performing as expected.


----------

